# ApcMAIN/ Performance Centre



## JanineWigmore (Apr 8, 2007)

*:wave:​* Hi I am in need of some desperate help! I recently downloaded something from Asentive and I deleted it when I found out it was malware or crapware but now everytime I boot up my computer I get a dialog box on my desktop that is title ApcMAIN and inside the box it says please re-install Performance Centre. How do I do this? or how do I get rid of it? I have an Acer laptop if that makes a difference. Thank-You


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

I read your other read about this - looks like crapware indeed. Please follow these instructions carefully.

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* to your *Desktop* . Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.
*Close* all applications and windows.
*Double-click* on *dss.exe* to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - minimised > *extra.txt* and maximised > *main.txt*.
Copy *(Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C)* and paste *(Ctrl+V)* the contents of *main.txt* in a new thread 
in the *HJT Forum* *(do not attach it or post it here). *
Please *attach* *extra.txt* to your post.


To attach a file to a new post, simply

Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, and
*copy and paste* the following into the "*Upload File from your Computer*" box: *C:\Deckard\System Scanner\extra.txt*​
 Click *Upload.*

We'll then have a look and provide instructions to clean your system, if required. Please note that the HJT forum is constantly busy, so I would ask that you be patient while waiting for a reply.


----------



## JanineWigmore (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi thank-you for your help. How do I close windows to then I won't be able to
view anything. I don't know how to close windows without my computer shuting down. What do you mean? How safe is this program?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

This programme is perfectly safe. It will provide logs for us to analyse and then allow us to decide the best way to help you.

Close all windows simply means that you should not be running any other programmes while DSS is scanning your system.


----------

